
Replacing ethics with empathy results in bad journalism and gullible journalists - Reedx
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/happiness-and-the-pursuit-leadership/201912/news-media-fall-prey-satirical-hoax
======
NPMaxwell
Actual title: News Media Fall Prey to Satirical Hoax

It's not convincing that this journalism is any different from the too common
plain vanilla bad journalism -- like click-bait links.

